# What hap is this?



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Hi

I bought this one a while ago but lost the name. Does anyone know? I think it is from Malawi - not sure.[/img]


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

What ever it is, it's a female.

Could be a Copadichromis sp..


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Has a vague look about the fish, maybe because she is older. Was the fish ever more silvery with more defined three spots on teh side?

Don't know, but I would compare to Copadichromis "Mloto" types. It's a Lake Malawi "Hap".


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought Copadichromis, too.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe a female Otopharynx lithobates ''Aristochromis Red Top'' ?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey utimag, check out my post in this section titled Mloto M/F? Does your fish look like this one? I bought my fish at my lfs and they called it a Mloto. Mine seems like it wants to color-up swimming around getting darker and flexing fins, but still not reached adult coloration. 
Copadichromis for sure I think.


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

The tank already has some copadichromis and otopharynx lithobates. When I bought it, I was trying to avoid the same types - so I believe it would be something different. (Or at least labeled differently at the LFS.)

I was browsing the profiles and Protomelas ornatus seems like a possibility, although the lips of mine aren't as pronounced as those pictures.

Is that possible? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Guess what? My wife just found an old receipt from the LFS. I think it was Protomelas spilonotus (Or Hap Ovatus as it was labelled at the fish store.)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1359

I knew it was O'somthing! :roll:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you give more or better photos? The markings look very wrong to me (although very pail and hard to see) on the ones you posted for the one you have decided they are. :-?
I guess it could be just indistinct female markings but I would have expected them to look more typical of the type.
Rather more like the one in the pic
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1359
when you click F0 female.

I dunno but yours still seems to only show the three spots more typical of a Copadichromis :-?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is another pic for comparison










I donâ€™t think yours is a sulfur headâ€¦

.


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic. My females markings are less pronounced than the one above, but she has the same stripes and the dark markings along here central line. More like the F0 female in the profile. My pictures don't show her very well. If I can get a good shot of her I'll post it. I still think she's an Ovatus.

Thanks!!


----------

